
Say good bye to endless Symfony classes - mtarld
https://medium.com/@mathias.arlaud/symbok-dbc77f1d8ff8
======
aaronsarin
Awesome! I work with Java developers who always talk about the benefits of
Lombok. Now, I can tell them that such thing exists un PHP. I'll try it as
soon as possible!

